# Underside Cover Tear



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

On our way home from Florida, we discovered the underside cover had ripped off and was dragging on the ground (not exactly a great sight on I-95, three states from home).




































For lack of better options, we cut away the damaged/dragging portion. The new opening left exposed wires. We had clothesline with us that we used to tie the wires up to the frame. If we hadn't of done this, there would not have been any way for us to continue home that day (well, without losing all the wiring). We stopped frequently on ride home to ensure that it didn't rip any further. The rest of the cover held.

Has anyone else had this issue? We do not recall hitting anything before it ripped off. I've made an appointment with the dealer for repair. Any idea about what this will cost us to fix?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

More then it is worth.

You can go to a sign shop (think political and yard sale signs) and buy what you need. Then just screw it up to the frame.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes - Andy is right (not the first time ;-) ).

If you have to splice a free hanging section, use a thin 1x3 on the TT side (not facing the road) to screw each side of the splice into. You can also use Gorilla Tape to seal up the gap in the splice on the underside.

Use washers and non-corrosive self tapping screws to get the new underbelly up to the frame (if they need to be replaced).

Not something I would pay a dealer to do unless they were replacing the whole thing for you and it is an insurance claim.


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

I would not have thought about doing that myself. Thanks for the advice. I'll look into it.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Irishcampers said:


> For lack of better options, we cut away the damaged/dragging portion.


WHAT?! You go camping without duct tape? It's a travesty!!


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> For lack of better options, we cut away the damaged/dragging portion.


WHAT?! You go camping without duct tape? It's a travesty!!
[/quote]

Tried the duct tape. It didn't hold by the next exit.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

A roll of gorilla tape always travels with me! It's great stuff.


----------

